# Brockton MA Ptlm. Joseph J. Sutherland



## pickels

*Brockton cop dies on duty*

_By Jennifer Kovalich, Enterprise staff writer_

BROCKTON - The Brockton Police Department was plunged into mourning Friday evening when veteran patrolman Joseph J. Sutherland died while on duty after being stricken at a Belair Street high rise.

Sutherland had shown up for his 4 p.m. shift and gone about his duties. When he did not respond to radio calls later, his fellow officers began to grow concerned.

"He always, always, always answered his radio," Police Chief William Conlon said.

Officer John Luce went to check on Sutherland at the Belair Street complex's security shack. It was there that he found Sutherland collapsed on the floor, Conlon said.

Luce began administering CPR and an ambulance took the police officer to Brockton Hospital but they were not able to revive him, the police chief said.

Sutherland's exact cause of death was not available Friday night. Family, friends, and his fellow officers quickly gathered at the hospital, along with Rev. James Flavin, the Police Department chaplain.

"We're all in complete shock," Conlon said.

The loss of Sutherland is the first in the line of duty death in the department in many years, the police chief said.

"I don't think anyone knows what to say or how to act. We're all thrown."

Those who knew him say Sutherland was a man who never gave up, no matter what the odds.

A former Marine, he survived being wounded three times during the 1968 Tet Offensive in Vietnam. He was awarded three Purple Hearts.

In 2002, he was critically injured in a motor vehicle accident on an icy Middleboro road, sustaining a broken neck and fractured skull.

Several years earlier, a severely broken hand and wrist left many wondering if the police officer would ever hold his service weapon again.

Every time he faced adversity, he battled right back.

"He's a guy that went through an awful lot. The strength and character of the man was unbelievable," Conlon said.

Former Police Chief Paul F. Studenski, the Ward 4 Councilor, was a close friend.

"Joe is going to be very, very sadly missed," Studenski said.

Sutherland lived in Middleboro with his wife, Betty, who was also described as his "best friend." He had two children from a previous marriage: Scott and Heather. A brother, Richard, serves on the Brockton Fire Department.

Sutherland was also a finalist for the police chief position in Holbrook in 1988.

The fallen officer had been assigned to the Brockton Housing Authority for about the past seven years, said Richard Sergi, that agency's executive director.

"He was probably one of the most extraordinary men I met in my life," Sergi said.

Sergi said Sutherland returned from his 2002 accident "better than ever."

Right up until he died, Sutherland was working to make others' lives better, Sergi said.

On Friday evening, Sutherland had been working with Housing Authority staff on a program related to elders' safety.

"When you talk about integrity, talk about honesty and commitment and civic duty, he was the personification of all that," Sergi said.

And it was apparent to many that Sutherland enjoyed what he did for a living.

"He came to work every day with a big smile on his face. He was totally committed to his job," Sergi said.

Sutherland attended Brockton High School. In Vietnam, he served with the 3rd Marine detachment, which held Kai Sahn during the Tet offensive, according to 1968 Enterprise news files.

Conlon said Sutherland had been a "tunnel rat" in Vietnam- searching the underground passages for the Viet Cong enemy.

"The man had the courage of a lion," the chief said.

Sutherland's trio of Purple Hearts were awarded "for outstanding bravery while under fire."

His interest in the military did not end with his service in the U.S. Marine Corps. Conlon said Sutherland had also served in the U.S. Army Reserves.

The department relied on his military knowledge when it came to the duties of its honor guard.

"Joe was the one that had the military experience, the ability to do the right protocol, when to salute, how to hold a flag," Conlon said. "Anything that would have to do with a military-type bearing, Joe loved it."

Sutherland appeared just last week at the annual St. Patrick's Day Mass at St. Edith Stein parish with the honor guard. A day earlier he had performed the same duties at the annual Strand fire memorial ceremony at City Hall.

City Director of Veterans Services Robert Gale, also a Vietnam veteran, was shocked to learn of Sutherland's passing Friday. He said Sutherland had just visited him Thursday, and had been more worried about the health of others, he said.

"He was a good guy," Gale said. "We'll do what we can for him and his family."

Conlon said it was too early Friday night to know when services will be held for Sutherland but said he expected there would be a large funeral drawing officers from around the region.

City officials said not only did the police department lose a good officer, but many lost a good friend.

Sergi recalled Sutherland as a thoughtful man who would call his friends on holidays to wish them a good day.

Conlon said when Sutherland was so severely injured several years ago, no one imagined he would ever return to work. The spirit in which he battled his way back made his sudden passing that much more difficult, he said.

"He battled back from some injuries that anyone else would have been dead from. He was not a quitter," Conlon said. "He loved his job, he loved his community, he loved the people he worked with and he was very proud of what he did."

Jennifer Kovalich can be reached at [email protected]

Rest in Peace Joe...


----------



## laxball33

Any officers out there that plan on attending what I know so far is the wake is on Monday and the funeral is on Tuesday. I'm not sure of the times yet I know I heard the CO's in the office today trying to get something together to put over Leaps so it might already be out. If people are interested in attending, I'll post more info Sunday night. Joe was a really great guy and great officer and will be missed greatly.


----------



## sempergumby

Semper Fidelis


----------



## mpd61

Excellent Officer. Worked a detail or two with the man. Rest in peace!



.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Sutherland, Joseph J.*  SUTHERLAND Patrolman Joseph J. Sutherland, B.P.D., 59 years, of Middleboro, formerly of Brockton, March 17, 2006, beloved husband of Elizabeth A. (Germaine) Sutherland; father of Scott Sutherland of Milton and Heather Sutherland of Middleboro; papa of Joseph Sutherland; and brother of Howard Sutherland and Richard Sutherland, B.F.D., both of Brockton, and Robert Sutherland of Berkley. He is also survived by many nieces and nephews. Funeral from the Conley Funeral Home, 138 Belmont St. (Rte. 123), Brockton, Tuesday at 9 a.m. Funeral Mass in St. Edith Stein/St. Edward Parish at 10:30 a.m. Burial will be held at a later in the Massachusetts National Cemetery, Bourne. Visiting hours Monday 3-8 p.m. Donations in Joe's name may be made to the Rehabilitation Hospital of the Cape & Islands, (RHCI) c/o the Development Office, 311 Service Road, East Sandwich, MA 02537. For directions and condolences, www.conleyfuneralhome.com.
Published in The Enterprise on 3/19/2006. Notice • Guest Book • Flowers • Gift Shop • Charities


----------

